
Kinect Dev Goes Google - taylorbuley
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/18/the-geek-decision-kinect-developer-johnny-chung-lee-leaves-mi/
======
taylorbuley
Given the hype around departures, I almost didn't submit this. But one is
pretty newsworthy given the Kinection.

